# Lebanese Cubers/ Lebanon Cubers



## ashlit (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey guys  I was wondering if anyone else in Lebanon cubed, cuz i wouldn't mind having a tournament every now and then.


----------



## GTedZ (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey there! Are you still cubing to this day?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 29, 2020)

don't thinks so.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 29, 2020)

He was last seen 4 years after this post, so hopefully...


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 29, 2020)

GTedZ said:


> Hey there! Are you still cubing to this day?


I am not lebanese, but I am antiochian orthodox


----------

